# TIVO Sells Out... Goodbye Fast Forward!



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

TiVo Will No Longer Skip Past Advertisers

Read full story at Yahoo News

Yahoo! News Tivo Story


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

will this be true for only standalone units of for directv ones too? I think they would need a major update for this, and if they are willing to send an update for something like this they better also give us HMO


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't see a problem with this. You will still be able to fast-forward through commercials, there will just be little popups that you can still ignore. You won't have to access them. Good for TiVo if this provides them more revenue, good for us, because we can just continue ignoring it like commercials.

How EXACTLY is TiVo selling out? They have always tried to work with Advertisers, from the very beginning of their existence!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm..... leave my fast-forward and thirty-second skip alone.

Having said that, they also reserve a portion of the hard drive for their own stuff. Instead of a 30-second blipvert, they have the room to send a longer-length commercial. If it's a good commercial, I'll watch it. 

Having said that, it seems that some of the movie trailers send to my DirecTiVo recently end up being badly received. Go figure.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

If Dish Network did this, there would be 7 pages of rants, moans, and diatribes by now.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't have TiVo. But if this becomes the new standard, then I don't think TiVo will last too much longer. It's a wonderful tape saver (less VHS buildups!); but the monthly cost subscription will have people figuring, _The hell with them!_


----------



## XXCCXX (Nov 18, 2004)

DS0816 said:


> I don't have TiVo. But if this becomes the new standard, then I don't think TiVo will last too much longer. It's a wonderful tape saver (less VHS buildups!); but the monthly cost subscription will have people figuring, _The hell with them!_


I HAVE DVR TIVO I JUST DONT SUBSCRIBE TO THE SERVICE
I USE THE ONLINE TV GUIDE 
I PLUG IN TELEPHONE LINE ONCE TO UPDATE THE CLOCK


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Umm.. Over on tivocommunity.com there are 227 replies in just one of the many threads opened on it as of a couple of hours ago in less than one day. There *are* pages and pages of rants.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

So can we assume the 30-sec backdoor hack will go away?

Don't have a TiVo, but it seems like the 8x FF is a bit weak for skipping commercials (I can live w/o 30 sec skip, but FF needs to be more like 30-60x).


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> So can we assume the 30-sec backdoor hack will go away?


My GUESS is yes, it will go away. And if it does I think a LOT of people will complain and some people will drop the service because of it.

It will be intersting to see if DISH and the cable companies do the same thing on their DVR boxes.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll just unplug mine so I don't get the update.. If they shut it off I'll go back to cable after 9 years of DirecTV (10 in February). Comcast has a better selection of channels now anyway. I've only stayed with D* because of my dual tuner Tivo. But if they take away the 30 second skip, it'll probably be enough for me to jump back for the additional channels I have wanted for so long... and local weather...


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

djlong said:


> Umm.. Over on tivocommunity.com there are 227 replies in just one of the many threads opened on it as of a couple of hours ago in less than one day. There *are* pages and pages of rants.


That sounds about right, cause tivocommunity.com is a part of avsforum, and most of those folks are D* crazy folks, same goes for the HD forum, whenever there is D* HD talk or talk about the NFL (they're crazy in that respect at well) the threads exploded.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Am I missing something? So long as I can still scan through the commercials at the same speed, what do I care what flashes on the screen?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Guys - the COMMERCIALS are being recorded right now - most of us are just skipping them with the tools we have. There is NOTHING telling DVR makers to remove FF / 30sec skips, etc. I think you would have the 2nd American Revolution if they did that...


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

If the commercials breaks were shorter I would not have to use FFwd or Commercial Skip. If they make the breaks short enough then at a certain point the time it takes to FFwd and then Rewind when I overshoot would take as long if not longer than the time it takes to just watch the ads. So give me more program and fewer ads and I'll happily watch all the commercials, no matter how boring they might be


----------



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

Commerical breaks are getting worse and networks such as spike tv (which is the WORST) is now making their bugs "more interactive" why is this? So they can start planting advertisements there?

Maybe its time we all shut our tv's off and start listening to winamp more often

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com - the chat is open


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

DS0816 said:


> I don't have TiVo. But if this becomes the new standard, then I don't think TiVo will last too much longer. It's a wonderful tape saver (less VHS buildups!); but the monthly cost subscription will have people figuring, _The hell with them!_


What's a VHS?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

> By March, TiVo viewers will see "billboards," or small logos, popping up over TV commercials as they fast-forward through them


Sounds to me like FF is still going to work.

Maybe this is why Murdock wants to dump Tivo and go with his own DVR?


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Sounds to me like FF is still going to work.
> 
> Maybe this is why Murdock wants to dump Tivo and go with his own DVR?


The question is, will the undocumented 30 second skip feature (accessed through a simple hack sequence) still work?


----------

